# Shipping



## karmic (May 11, 2008)

We are moving to Cyprus in late July. Can anyone recommend a shipping agent. We currently live in North East of England and will be moving only a small amount to stuff. (TV being the largest single item) 

thanks in advance

Mick


----------



## Angie (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi Mick,

My cousins and friends have used Envoy Freight Services for moving personal items to Cyprus, they are based in surrey but will collect from all over the country. I found them very helpful and much cheaper than some of the other companies I tried myself when we were hoping to go earlier in the year. We were also intending to take only a small amountof small items(about 2 cubic metres). Steve is the main contact there (just do a google search). My cousin's said they provided a particularly first class service at both ends. I hope this helps.

Angie


----------



## S&MJP (May 1, 2008)

*Moving to Cyprus*

Hello Mick, we got very good service from LSA in Limassol. They really were excellent. It would be worth getting in touch. Telephone Int 357 80051021.
GOOD LUCK with your move.


----------

